# Olson 911 SE



## normanmarsilius (May 8, 2001)

The Olson / Ericson 911 SE is of interest to me. I would be pleased to hear from current or former owners regarding this boat. Specifically, I would like to know if there is an owners'' association or a class association. Are there significant differences between the boats built in Mexico and those built in California? Any boats presently for sale? How many were built?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own a 911SE and sail/race on Lake Perry Kansas. I''ve had the boat about 5 years now an love it. I bought the boat from the original owner and it''s in great shape. Other than minor maintenance problems I aven''t had any problems with the boat. 

Earl on S/V ARGO


----------



## tbrielmann (Sep 21, 2001)

I have a 1986 Olson 911s that I keep on Block Island. My boat was a California built boat. You can see pics at www.tbrielmann.com on the "sailing pics" section. I would love to hear from current or former owners.


----------



## 40Grit (Mar 26, 2011)

apparently Carl Schumacher designed a new rudder for the 911 and it never got built. I think Foss foam is building it anyone know anything about it?
Brownie


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*A web site for you...*

Over the last decade we have been slowly gathering Olson owners - O-911S and O-34 - into active participation at the Ericson Owners' web site / BBS.
EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!.

Please do register there and ask all of your questions. There is a large searchable archive there.

The 911S is a cool boat and we almost bought one... but then found a deal on a 34 instead. 
That was back in '94 and we are still sailing it.

There is/was also a web message site for 911S owners, but I have not run across it for the last couple years. There may be an active owners group in the SF Bay area, too.

Loren
Olson 34 #8

ps: just looked at the pix of "Arabella"... Nice looking!
Guess I'm not the only sailor that grew up reading Rafael Sabatini novels!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Great great boat! They just don't design or build really nice boats in this size range any more, and to my eye, Carl S never drew an ugly boat. Give a choice, go with the Pacific Boat Works 911s over the Erickson. It's several hundred pounds lighter. To the OP, I don't have one, but have sailed on them and against them. We have a 'big sister', an Express 34. The habits and handling are similar, and the Alsberg Bros (Express) and PBW (Olson) glasswork and build quality are excellent. That said, it's fairly likely you'll find some bad deck core at this point in history given their age and general hard use by their owners over the years. Check chainplates, deck hardware areas, etc.. Unless its a disaster, the 911s is well worth the repairs. If I were looking for a 30' all around boat that's a very capable coastal cruiser as well, it'd be at the top of my list.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

If your intended use is primarily for racing; consider the Olson 30 instead. I'm pretty sure it has a much bigger racing one-design fleet; and it only weighs 1/3 of what the 911 weighs. But, it is spartan on the interior by comparison.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm guessing that someone looking at a 911 has already decided that an O-30 isn't where they're going.


----------



## Maxx Baqustae (Jun 29, 2012)

1990 Olson 911SE for sale in West Vancouver, B.C. Info: [email protected]


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Spent a season racing on an O/911 and the only thing the most experienced guys on the boat could figure, was that either the ratings were totally off (which may have changed) or the boat had such a narrow sweet spot, you couldn't get near the numbers if anything was off at all.

Foss Foam, I don't know the Cali operation but I wouldn't buy a foam coffee cup from the Florida one. Simple tasks like answering the phone or matching written dimensions proved beyond them.


----------



## Maxx Baqustae (Jun 29, 2012)

Seriously???

Two Olson 911's (Kowloon & Blue Martini) have won everything there is to win in their division (for years & years) in the Seattle/Puget Sound area. The area is noted for a light wind area and people grumble but frankly it's a frontal place and you get everything from zero to hurricane force. If you sail at all you have to be able to win in "all" conditions over the years and the Olson has a proven record. I don't know what you mean but "sweet spot" as it must be a big spot!

But it's typical PHRF - it must be the rating that's wrong; not me. Puget Sound sailors will beg to differ.

Try No.10: 48° North - Top 25

and this: 48° North - Feature Article


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Spent a season racing on an O/911 and the only thing the most experienced guys on the boat could figure, was that either the ratings were totally off (which may have changed) or the boat had such a narrow sweet spot, you couldn't get near the numbers if anything was off at all.
> 
> Foss Foam, I don't know the Cali operation but I wouldn't buy a foam coffee cup from the Florida one. Simple tasks like answering the phone or matching written dimensions proved beyond them.


At the risk of offending, all I'll say is that a decent sailor can sail a 911s(e) to it's rating without a problem. The sweet spot is narrow if you're over trimmed. Sorry you had such bad luck with such a great little boat. Your experience is not the norm.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Seriously.

Put it in perspective. In 20 years and a continent away, I expect ratings have changed. I also wasn't driving the boat or calling the shots, just so I have no idea if the driver was the problem.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think the ratings have changed much at all. If you try to sail a 911 like a C&C 30, you'll be hesitant to sail it super deep and let it roll (in nearly perfect control mind you), and after a tack you'll try to sail much to high to soon. Speed, then point is a mantra that older boats a la the IOR can cut a bit closer without major boat slows. I'd put money on it that the boat just wasn't very well sailed.


----------



## Slick470 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a bit biased being an O911SE owner, but I think the ratings are pretty consistent in the 132-138 range. We haven't raced our boat, but the previous owner didn't have any issues with rating and generally cleaned up with a so-so bottom and decent sails. 

There is Pacific Boats built boat just came to the area last year and is doing very well. All that said, there is another Ericson built O911SE in the area the has historically done so-so. Not sure why though.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I spent some time on an O911 (no idea if that's "SE" or not) a long time ago and the owner was convinced that the problem with the boat was that it would sail ot the rating--but only if trimmed exactly right. And that there was a very narrow range of "exactly right" or else the speed fell off more quickly than most.

I have no idea how true that might or might not be, just throwing it out that at least some owners think some boats have a very narrow 'slot' to be trimmed to. And it does take some skill to really hit the trim right.


----------



## Slick470 (Jul 22, 2008)

huh, that's odd. Like I said, I don't currently race our boat, but I do race regularly, so tend to trim for speed even when out for a day sail. I find the boat to be very forgiving as to the groove. I've been told that the elliptical foils help with that as well as the pointing ability.

Perhaps the headsails had a very fine entry? I have one older headsail that has shrunk some and flattened in the luff and while it still points well, you have to watch your driving to keep the speed up. Other headsails I have with a rounder luff shape are much more forgiving, but still point well.


----------

